# "Black & tonic "....yes, you read it right!



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Inspiring visit to Koffra in Norwich earlier this week, a visit to this fantastic coffee mecca always is, to discover this on the menu.

Glass filled with ice, then cold brew (on the 60g per litre ratio) topped up with tonic, with blueberries, raspberries and a slice of lemon. It was farkin hot on Wednesday and this slipped down a treat! So very refreshing and zingy.....a complex taste and seemingly weird combination, but I was hooked.

Attempted to recreate this at home...tasty!

Just edited as had put the same photo twice...Derr!


----------



## jon.horner (Jun 17, 2015)

Sounds interesting. Just noticed my raspberries are ready for picking. Better get a cold brew on!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Popular when done with espresso too http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25115-Espresso-and-Tonic


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Tried it last time I was there. Wasn't for me. Found it far too sweet and the fruit was the major flavour.

Other half ate all the fruit very happily though.

Their cold brew was very good though.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

risky said:


> Popular when done with espresso too http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25115-Espresso-and-Tonic


Cheers @risky....must try this too!


----------



## jon.horner (Jun 17, 2015)

Rave's Sumatra jagong village cold brewed and drank with tonic and raspberries. Tastes like chocolate liqueurs. Nice.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

jon.horner said:


> Rave's Sumatra jagong village cold brewed and drank with tonic and raspberries. Tastes like chocolate liqueurs. Nice.


Great description of the taste which leads me to believe I should steer clear as chocolate liqueurs make me gag.


----------



## jon.horner (Jun 17, 2015)

Probably not for you then!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Just having one in pink lane coffee. Had tried one before and hated it but when the proportions are right it's beautiful and refreshing I'll be finding out what they did and try at home later


----------



## Caaaallum (Aug 5, 2012)

I've done a fair bit of this and found the main concern to be using a strong enough cold brew. Using about 55g cold brew to 45g tonic seems to work well. The other thing was the type of coffee, putting fruit in something like a fruity floral Kenyan or Eithiopian leads to the fruit overpowering the coffee. Something like a Sumatran or a Costa Rica works really well


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

It's called a tonico in italy


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Going to give this a shot! Pun intended


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had a cold brew and tonic somewhere local recently. Didn't like it at all. A waste of good cold brew


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I had a cold brew and tonic somewhere local recently. Didn't like it at all. A waste of good cold brew


Hmm, don't fancy it myself tbh. Reminds me, must make some more.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I had an espresso and tonic on the rocks at Tamp Culture in Reading on a hot day a few weeks ago. It was delicious. No fruit, though, for which I am most grateful.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

drude said:


> I had an espresso and tonic on the rocks at Tamp Culture in Reading on a hot day a few weeks ago. It was delicious. No fruit, though, for which I am most grateful.


Their straight espresso is generally very good! I'll keep an eye out if they're still offering it when I'm next passing through.


----------

